# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  كمك: جزوه طراحي الگوريتم دكتر محمد قدسي را مي خواهم....

## aida.amini

سلام
من براي درس طراحي الگوريتم براي كنكور ارشد به دنبال جزوه دكتر محمد قدسي هستم. لطفا كمكم كنيد.

----------


## Securebit

جزوه داده ساختارها و مباني الگوريتم ها  (دكتر محمد قدسی)

http://dlbook.in/f/algorithm.zip

----------


## khorshid_khamoosh2007

سلام
آقا دستتون درد نکنه که جزروه رو گذاشتین واسه دانلود اما جواب سوالاشو نمیشه جایی پیدا کرد؟
مثلا صفحه 13 همین جزوه 2تا سوال داره که من به جوابشون نیاز دارم.
اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم
اگرم کسی جوابشو بلده خواهشا کمکم کنه. تو همین یکی دو روز آینده نیازش دارم

----------

